# Fedor signs with Strikeforce



## AceHBK (Aug 3, 2009)

Well since Fedor couldn't get his demand of getting the UFC to co-promote fights with M-1 Global, he signed with Strikeforce who has no problem doing so.

_I am looking forward to going back to work and fighting at the highest level,_" Emelianenko stated. "_Strikeforce is a top fight promotion that houses some of the greatest fighters in the world. I am prepared to fight any of them._" 

Well if that statement isn't a bold faced lie.
To me he will never be in the top 3 of pounf for pound best fighters b/c the guy doesn't challenege himself against.  UFC does have the best heavyweight division hands down.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15713/bre...nko-to-multi-fight-deal-m-1-to-co-promote.mma


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 3, 2009)

And below is Dana's response to learning that Fedor signed with Strikeforce....:rofl:

"Fedor is a f---ing joke," UFC President Dana White responded Monday after learning that Emelianenko had signed with Strikeforce. He turns down a huge deal and the opportunity to face the best in the world to fight nobodies for no money!"


----------



## Kwan Jang (Aug 4, 2009)

Fedor was winning in PRIDE back when the consensus was that PRIDE had all the best heavyweights. UFC may be a big name within the USA, but how much influence does that have on a Russian? IMO, Scott Coker and Strikeforce are well on their way to becoming the future of MMA promotions (at least I hope so since he is a FAR better represeantive of our sport than Dana). He is a hardcore fighter and trainer himself (AKA, one of the pioneer MMA camps started as a side program in his school) and cares more about the athletes and is willing to share the wealth. 

The UFC makes a lot of money for it's owners, but they treat the fighters like cattle. Many claim that Frank Shamrock fought for Strikeforce because he couldn't hang in the UFC. Whether Frank has it or not anymore (his loss to Diaz does raise doubts) is not the point. The point is that he made several times more money fighting for Strikeforce than the UFC would ever pay. With Showtime airing the fights and serious talks with CBS for live events in the works, Fedor made a good move for his financial future and for the future of the sport IMO.

I may be biased, I have been a friend, classmate and teammate of Scott Coker's for many, many years (we are both 6th dans under KJN Ernie Reyes), but I really don't think so. I just know the man well. I remember when he started promoting full contact matches (including as being a fighter). I've seen how he's progressed, first with putting the ISKA on ESPN, then Muay Thai from Thailand, then with K-1. Now that he has moved into MMA, he brings a professionalism (and class) that Dana White and the UFC will NEVER have. 

I will give Dana his dues though. He has made some good business decisions and helped usher in the sport to the mainstream and provide some great, exciting matches along the way. Currently, the UFC is THE brand name for MMA in the USA, but to the general mainstream public this has been only since it's airing on SPIKE. Moving to Showtime and CBS has given Strikeforce outlets to match and surpass the UFC over time. My prediction is that Dana's own behavior and treatment of the athletes will push more and more of the talent in Scott's direction. Scott's behavior and treatment of the athletes will build more loyalty and open doors with oppurtunities in the mainstream that Dana can't and won't provide.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 4, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Well if that statement isn't a bold faced lie.
> To me he will never be in the top 3 of pounf for pound best fighters b/c the guy doesn't challenege himself against.  UFC does have the best heavyweight division hands down.



Fedor has more then proven himself...  Why doesn't Lesnar go to him?  Because it would be a bad business move for the UFC, and as a result a bad move for him even if he could pull it off with his existing contract.

Fedor has a strong interest in M-1, and Russian MMA.  Signing with the UFC, despite the fact that the fans all want it, would likely be a bad move for him.

It sucks because everyone wants to see these fights, but it is a business, and the two businesses are likely never going to come to a agreement that both will work with.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 4, 2009)

You guys bring up some great points.

It does suck for the fans b/c they don't get to see the fight that they are yearning for.

Strikeforce is moving up good but the problem with them is that they are facing a big brand name when it comes to the UFC.  UFC gets by a lot on name brand alone and the fight with MMA comes with trying to get the attention and money from the casual MMA fan.  Dana's attitude/personality (which is very much in your face) is what draws people in.  That is marketing and the guy does a damn good job of it.  He gets the attention from mainstream media.  Brock Lesnar's post fight antics while deplorable, got UFC more attention and got more people talking about it.  It's fighters become household names.

Strikeforce even with CBS and Showtime will have to work hard to fight that.  Not saying they can't compete but they don't have a personality to compete against the UFC.  The top promotion will be the one who is able to get the casual fan not the hardcore MMA fan.

I don't know how Dana treats his fighters except for the rumors that I always hear.  I will say this, he does not hold a gun to anyone's head.  These are grown men who have the choice to sign or not to sign.  If it was so bad over there, they would be somewhere else.  I don't have any sympathy on that issue.  It is like a woman getting beaten by a boyfriend/husband and saying she has no choice but to stay, sorry but I disagree with that.  Everyone has a choice, you may not like the road of the other choice but it is there.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 4, 2009)

The UFC can be beat, but I doubt it will be a American promotion that catches up.  Pride did a good job, and it had a fairly different audience.

Fedor brings a lot to the table no matter where he goes.  He might not be the most well known fighter in North America, but in Japan and Russia he is, if Strikeforce can capitalize on that and gain tracktion there it could do a fair bit to strengthen their position.

He is the "final piece" to the MMA puzzle.  Right now the UFC has the top champions in every division without anyone outside of the UFC really able to question that, except HW.  He might not have the UFC belt, but he did walk through 2 former UFC champions quite easily, it does throw Lesnars "Undisputed Champion of the World" into question, something that is very hard to question in their other divisions.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 4, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> The UFC can be beat, but I doubt it will be a American promotion that catches up. Pride did a good job, and it had a fairly different audience.
> 
> Fedor brings a lot to the table no matter where he goes. He might not be the most well known fighter in North America, but in Japan and Russia he is, if Strikeforce can capitalize on that and gain tracktion there it could do a fair bit to strengthen their position.
> 
> He is the "final piece" to the MMA puzzle. Right now the UFC has the top champions in every division without anyone outside of the UFC really able to question that, except HW. He might not have the UFC belt, but he did walk through 2 former UFC champions quite easily, it does throw Lesnars "Undisputed Champion of the World" into question, something that is very hard to question in their other divisions.


 
I agree on all points with you.

I will say I think UFC has a better number of H's than Strikeforce though.
Right now Strikeforce has 3 legit HW's

Werdum - No argument here
B. Rogers - No argument
Overeem - Hasn't defended belt in over 21 months.

That is it though.

BTW....Strikeforce needs to do something about their champs not defending the belt.  Overeem hurt for a 2nd time and Cung Le (too busy making movies) hasn't fought in God knows how long.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 4, 2009)

Everybody is clamoring for Fedor to fight Lesnar, but besides Lesnar, a 4-1 HW, who do they have at HW?

They have a 45 year old with a .300 average, a guy who's famous for beating lesner and a guy who had to be hospitalized for staph the week of their fight, two former pride fighters that look terrible compared to their pride careers.  Their HW scene is about on par with strikeforce truthfully.  It's not like one group has the obviously better fighters in their org. 

While it is disappointing that Fedor won't be in the UFC soon, it makes you wonder what else the UFC was demanding to make Fedor walk away from  $3-6 million per fight.  They relented on sambo, but what about their contract renewal and drop clauses?  I know the co-promotion thing was a sticking point, but I find it hard to believe that's the only thing.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the biggest problem with Strikeforce is that outside of Fedor, almost all of their "big name" fighters that casual fans of MMA will recognize are names that couldn't handle it in the UFC.

No one ever got the belt in the UFC (outside of Couture) and then wanted to jump ship to another promotion because the talent pool was so much better.

Everyone talks about how little UFC pays it's fighters, yet ignores the millions those guys make in sponsorship deals and appearances that was made possible by the UFC.  How many sponsorships do you see outside of the UFC?  I can only think of one right now and that is Urijah Faber for an energy drink.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 5, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> No one ever got the belt in the UFC (outside of Couture) and then wanted to jump ship to another promotion because the talent pool was so much better.



Frank Shamrock jumped out after cleaning up.

Anderson Silva is planning on retiring after his contract is up to fight Roy Jone Jr.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> Frank Shamrock jumped out after cleaning up.
> 
> Anderson Silva is planning on retiring after his contract is up to fight Roy Jone Jr.


 

Frank wanted more money than he was getting, he did this when MMA was not mainstream at all.  That is also why he didn't fight for a very long time (or go to Pride and fight there it was about money not about fighting the best or who had better fighters).

Anderson Silva is following in the path of other MA's to get attention by challenging famous boxers (Ali, Tyson etc.).  He has also discussed moving up in weight class and staying in the UFC.

I still say that no one has jumped ship in the UFC to JOIN another promotion because the talent was better.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 5, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> The UFC can be beat, but I doubt it will be a American promotion that catches up. Pride did a good job, and it had a fairly different audience.
> 
> Fedor brings a lot to the table no matter where he goes. He might not be the most well known fighter in North America, but in Japan and Russia he is, if Strikeforce can capitalize on that and gain tracktion there it could do a fair bit to strengthen their position.
> 
> He is the "final piece" to the MMA puzzle. Right now the UFC has the top champions in every division without anyone outside of the UFC really able to question that, except HW. He might not have the UFC belt, but he did walk through 2 former UFC champions quite easily, it does throw Lesnars "Undisputed Champion of the World" into question, something that is very hard to question in their other divisions.


 

Jake Rossen on sherdog did a article on talent pool for Fedor and where it best for him.  Supports your view.  Pretty good points.
Rossen doesn't think dos Santos is a worthy fight for Fedor.  Last time I checked, Werdum was 2-2 in the UFC before getting the boot and it was his last fight against dos Santos who KO'd him that sent him packing.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/three-for-three-evaluating-the-ufcstrikeforce-talent-gap-18893


----------



## still learning (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, Fedor a very outstanding MMA fighter.....Everyone needs to consider there future and follow the Money trail $$$...

Fedor and his advisors...must have done there homework....and felt this was the choice to make....the future will tell if it is true...

Most people do not understand..UFC,Strikeforce is a BUSINESS first...the more names you can get...improves the PAYING FANS..

Aloha,   we have "fans for sale" ...bamboo,paper,etc....NOT!


----------

